# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Helse schoonzus

## Fleurtje

Hallo ,

Dit moet me toch even van het hart.
De zus van mijn vriend is gewoon een nachtmerrie.
Ze heeft een air van hier tot ginder en dat beïnvloed onze relatie.
We zijn nu 1 jaar samen en ik heb er nog niet 1 gesprek mee gevoerd , hehalve de vage hallo en bye bye.
Ze negeert me alsof ik lucht ben en ze eist men vriend soms op .
Hij moet dingen met haar doen en dan moet ik maar op de 2de plaats komen.
Zo is hij ooit eens thuisgebleven bij haar omdat ze anders alleen zou zijn geweest terwijl ik doodziek was.
Mijn vriend is nu eenmaal heel lief en bezorgd en wil het beste voor iedereen.
Als ik hem soms een geschenk geef dan vind zij dat meestal ook leuk en moet ik hem stoppen om het niet aan haar te geven.
Nu heeft ze sinds onlangs een vriend en ik dacht dat haar gedrag beter zou worden maar dat is het niet .

Ik weet niet wat ik er kan aan doen maar ik word er wel gek van.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Fleurtje,

Ik zou me er niet al te druk over maken als ik jou was. Ze heeft waarschijnlijk gewoon een aandachts probleem ofzo. :Wink: 
Of misschien is ze jaloers dat jij wel een (goede) relatie hebt en zij niet.
Negeer haar gewoon terug als zij dat ook bij jou doet.
Succes!!

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Waarschijnlijk komt jouw vriend uit een zéér hechte familie?
Dat zou kunnen verklaren waarom hij en zijn zus zo 'close' zijn?

Ik zou die zus dan maar gewoon aanvaarden zoals ze is...ze is waarschijnlijk gewoon jaloers..omdat ze haar broer nu moet delen met jou!

Geef het tijd meid..die gaat vanzelf wel bijdraaien..blijf jij ondertussen de sterkste!!
Zeg haar gewoon hallo en dada en stoor je verder niet aan haar..de rest komt vanzelf!!

Hoe gaat het ondertussen met jullie????

Xx Ag

----------


## Fleurtje

> Waarschijnlijk komt jouw vriend uit een zéér hechte familie?
> Dat zou kunnen verklaren waarom hij en zijn zus zo 'close' zijn?
> 
> Ik zou die zus dan maar gewoon aanvaarden zoals ze is...ze is waarschijnlijk gewoon jaloers..omdat ze haar broer nu moet delen met jou!
> 
> Geef het tijd meid..die gaat vanzelf wel bijdraaien..blijf jij ondertussen de sterkste!!
> Zeg haar gewoon hallo en dada en stoor je verder niet aan haar..de rest komt vanzelf!!
> 
> Hoe gaat het ondertussen met jullie????
> ...



Het is idd een heel close familie maar ondertussen gaat alles rustig ,ik voel me nu ook beter en rustiger.Heb gemerkt dat ik wel op de eerste plaats kom bij mijn vriend en dat hij niet drangmatig aan haar hangt dus dat komt eigenlijk wel goed. Bedankt voor de reactie :Wink:

----------


## Fleurtje

Mijn woorden zijn nog niet koud of het is weer zover.Deze avond ging hij normaal online komen en toen stuurde hij dat hij een half uurtje later zou zijn en toen belde hij dat hij helemaal niet meer online kwam omdat zus op de computerkamer ah bellen was .
Frustrerend ik baal daarvan  :Mad: 

Dus ik was weeral eens kortaf aan de telefoon en zei dat hij wel mocht ophangen omdat hij niet graag belt.
Hij ging morgen online komen en ik heb gezegd dat het niet hoefde en dat ik er niet ging zijn.

Toen we hadden opgehangen toen stuurde hij een sms dat als er iets scheelt ik het maar moest zeggen en dat hij me heel erg graag ziet.

Schuldgevoelens krijg ik dan dat ik mijn emoties weer de overhand heb laten nemen.

Het is een vircieuze cirkel en ik geraak er maar niet uit, als het nog langer zo duurt geraakt mijn relatie nog gedaan en dat heb ik dan alleen maar aan mezelf te danken.

HELP  :Frown:

----------


## chicka1958

Fleur, misschien mag ik mij er helemaal niet me bemoeien maar heb je hierover wel is een goed gesprek gehad met je vriend, desnoods op een neutraal terrein onder het genot van een bakje koffie ofzo. Zit ik zo is aan te denken meis, misschien dat er wat duidelijkheid komt voor jouw, en dat dat je spanning tav je schoonzus wat weg neemt. Mijn excuus als je het niet leuk vind dat ik reageer maar kon het even niet, zat even mee te denken, liefs Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Chicka....
Jouw reactie is méér dan welkom hier hoor....daarvoor zetten we nu juist onze beslommeringen/klachten en discussies hier neer,zodat iedereen zijn mening kan geven!!
En zo kan dan de 'vragende persoon' die meningen/adviezen uit de hoop halen waar hij/zij het meeste aan heeft!
XxXxXxXx

----------

